# NGD: Schecter Sun Valley Super Shredder



## Rawkmann (Feb 5, 2018)

This one caught my eye as soon as it was announced. So glad Schecter went a little wild with the finishes on these this year, I was craving something different from the norm without having to pay big bucks for a boutique brand. One thing that put me off when I first received it is that I actually thought it was a Korean made model, but turns out it is an Indo made. Fortunately turned out to be a non issue because this is one well made guitar! Maybe I will credit that to Schecter's QC because other brands Indonesian guitars don't usually seem to feel this good to me. The EMG Retroactive pickups sound pretty cool, I don't think I will need to change them out at least. The bridge pickup is fairly low output sounding but has great harmonics, and I always love how single coils sound in the neck and middle positions. The Floyd 1500 bridge feels stable and definitely holds a tuning well. My one complaint is things like the fine tuners feel a bit rough when turning, I may replace with a Gotoh unit if it continues to bother me much. Anyway, for $799 new I'm very satisfied with this guitar.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Feb 5, 2018)

Congrats man


----------



## Randy (Feb 5, 2018)

Dat Mrak burst


----------



## NeglectedField (Feb 5, 2018)

Yummeh!


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 5, 2018)

Wait. You're telling me that this is an Indonesian made guitar with name brand pickups and hardware with a fancy finish and it's $799??? 

You mean Schecter has done what Iron Label and Jackson misha mansour pro fans say is impossible?


----------



## oversteve (Feb 5, 2018)

possumkiller said:


> Wait. You're telling me that this is an Indonesian made guitar with name brand pickups and hardware with a fancy finish and it's $799???
> 
> You mean Schecter has done what Iron Label and Jackson misha mansour pro fans say is impossible?


The trem is floyd rose special and EMG Retroactives are made in Korea so they are probably cheaper for OEM market then regular active stuff like 81, 85 etc
But never the less MIK Banshees with top end MIK OFR's and MIA EMG's or SD's were 700-800 even before those fans started claiming it was impossible


----------



## cip 123 (Feb 5, 2018)

oversteve said:


> The trem is floyd rose special and EMG Retroactives are made in Korea so they are probably cheaper for OEM market then regular active stuff like 81, 85 etc
> But never the less MIK Banshees with top end MIK OFR's and MIA EMG's or SD's were 700-800 even before those fans started claiming it was impossible



The EMG retroactive are actually the same price as 81/85 set for us consumers so I dare say they're made in america like the rest. Also the trem may be a special but they still manage to get stainless steel parts on there to go against corrosion.


----------



## possumkiller (Feb 5, 2018)

That finish definitely looks 1000x better when it's not so brightly lit. I've been eyeballing these but the made in Indonesia put me off. It's good to hear the qc is a lot better than the Ibanez Indo guitars.


----------



## oversteve (Feb 5, 2018)

cip 123 said:


> The EMG retroactive are actually the same price as 81/85 set for us consumers so I dare say they're made in america like the rest. Also the trem may be a special but they still manage to get stainless steel parts on there to go against corrosion.


the are not





also the problem with special is not corrosion but saddles wearing off faster


----------



## Rawkmann (Feb 5, 2018)

possumkiller said:


> That finish definitely looks 1000x better when it's not so brightly lit.



I agree, it's also one of those that looks better in person IMO.



possumkiller said:


> I've been eyeballing these but the made in Indonesia put me off. It's good to hear the qc is a lot better than the Ibanez Indo guitars.



If I'd have known off the bat this was an MII model it may have put me off altogether as well. Many of the Ibanez Premiums I've played have been OK to great, but their standard series stuff has been very blah. Definitely satisfied with the quality of this guitar thought, so maybe it's just and Ibanez thing.


----------



## Zado (Feb 5, 2018)

The production factory is the same Ibanez uses btw


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 5, 2018)

I've played several of these and they all were quite nice instruments.
I'm gassing for the black satin Sustainiac loaded ones they have at Sweetwater.


----------



## cip 123 (Feb 5, 2018)

oversteve said:


> the are not
> 
> 
> also the problem with special is not corrosion but saddles wearing off faster



Thanks for letting me know!
The stainless parts are the bit that see most use besides the knife edges and posts generally so they don't want them stripping. 

I like it a lot, I owned an Ibanez once, first day one of the locking bolts snapped! I know it's a bit of a fluke but honestly the stainless parts give me a lot more reason to go for them.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Feb 5, 2018)

Excited to see one in the wild. Wasn't sure what this finish would look like in real pics, looks nice. Does the bridge pickup split? Read conflicting stuff about what the retroactives can do.


----------



## Rawkmann (Feb 5, 2018)

Electric Wizard said:


> Does the bridge pickup split? Read conflicting stuff about what the retroactives can do.



No pickup splitting on mine. Would have definitely been a cool feature. I'm just glad they ended up sounding good.


----------



## Zado (Feb 5, 2018)

Still wondering why they moved the production to indonesia. Has producong stuff at WMI become less profitable?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Feb 5, 2018)

this looks great!
super jelly.


----------



## manu80 (Feb 6, 2018)

Mmmmm i wanted a suhr like guitar, was thinking Ibanez AZ first but seeing this with that price tag.....Hope they'll make it through Europe !


----------



## Shask (Feb 6, 2018)

Looks nice! I know I picked up one of the blue ones with a pickguard once one day at a store, and I liked the feel a lot. It felt a lot like my Banshee. Feels like my Banshee, looks like my Charvel So-Cal, lol. I think if I didn't already own both, I would consider picking one up. I like how it had the narrow, slim neck like the Banshee. Charvel's can feel too wide sometimes.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Feb 7, 2018)

That is a true beauty. I bet it looks even better in person.


----------



## snowblind56 (Feb 8, 2018)

oversteve said:


> the are not
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's possible that just the baseplate is made in Korea...


----------



## Nlelith (Feb 8, 2018)

Beautiful guitar. Gratz!



oversteve said:


> The trem is floyd rose special


It's not special, though. Super Shredder III comes with 1500 Floyd, which is an upgrade to already good 1000 series.

Does anyone know which Indonesian factory is building guitars for Schecter nowadays? Maybe it's WMI as well? If these will prove to be consistently better than Ibanez Indo stuff, then I'll definitely putting them on my radar.


----------



## Zado (Feb 8, 2018)

Nlelith said:


> Beautiful guitar. Gratz!
> 
> It's not special, though. Super Shredder III comes with 1500 Floyd, which is an upgrade to already good 1000 series.
> 
> Does anyone know which Indonesian factory is building guitars for Schecter nowadays? Maybe it's WMI as well? If these will prove to be consistently better than Ibanez Indo stuff, then I'll definitely putting them on my radar.


Same factory Ibanez uses


----------



## oversteve (Feb 9, 2018)

snowblind56 said:


> It's possible that just the baseplate is made in Korea...


Then where's the "Made in ..." for the whole pup? While I agree about the trem since I thought it's the same as with Sun Valey and was mistaken but that idea about MIK baseplate only is ridiculous, it's their standard label with designated pup marking, like on any other EMG


----------



## DeepSixed (Feb 9, 2018)

Zado said:


> Same factory Ibanez uses



Are you sure? I checked some serials on Sweetwater and it looks like the new Indonesian ones start with W which I’m guessing is World. Cort builds the Indonesian Ibanez models.


----------



## Element0s (Feb 9, 2018)

I've been wanting to take one of these for a spin but they don't seem to get around much in my neck of the woods. They seem like a solid alternative to the newer Charvel Pro-Mods coming out of Mexico, which I think are damn fine instruments, especially on the used market.


----------



## Zado (Feb 10, 2018)

DeepSixed said:


> Are you sure? I checked some serials on Sweetwater and it looks like the new Indonesian ones start with W which I’m guessing is World. Cort builds the Indonesian Ibanez models.


I remember Leith saying those were made in same plant Ibanez is using.


----------



## Shask (Feb 10, 2018)

Element0s said:


> I've been wanting to take one of these for a spin but they don't seem to get around much in my neck of the woods. They seem like a solid alternative to the newer Charvel Pro-Mods coming out of Mexico, which I think are damn fine instruments, especially on the used market.


Yeah, I have only ever seen one in person (the light blue with pickguard). Like I said above, it felt a lot like my Charvel So-Cal, except the neck is thinner and narrower. I find the Charvel can feel too wide. I would definitely consider one if I didn't already own the Charvel, and a Schecter Banshee. It is definitely a nice alternative, because it seems like most Super-Strats have wider necks.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Feb 10, 2018)

Zado said:


> Still wondering why they moved the production to indonesia. Has producong stuff at WMI become less profitable?



a guitar like this out of wmi korea is easily 900-1k now.


----------



## Lukhas (Feb 10, 2018)

Zado said:


> I remember Leith saying those were made in same plant Ibanez is using.


Which would be very surprising or even ironic considering the vast differences in QC between the two brands; of course if the QC remains consistent for both brands.


----------



## Rawkmann (Mar 21, 2018)

If anyone wanted to see and hear it in action from my latest gig:



This one's definitely a keeper!


----------



## beerandbeards (Mar 21, 2018)

Rawkmann said:


> If anyone wanted to see and hear it in action from my latest gig:
> 
> 
> 
> This one's definitely a keeper!




Real nice! I should practice more lol


----------



## Zado (Mar 21, 2018)

Sounds quite good I'd say! Glad it turned out being a nice guitar, the topic about the mesed up SVSS worried me a lil!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Mar 21, 2018)

Nice to see the Retroactives in 7 string form!
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...uper-shredder-7-iii-with-floyd-rose-sky-burst


----------



## Rawkmann (Mar 21, 2018)

Zado said:


> Sounds quite good I'd say! Glad it turned out being a nice guitar, the topic about the mesed up SVSS worried me a lil!



Thanks! Yes, I am hoping they don't let too many bad ones slip out because I'm really enjoying mine and hope others can end up getting a nice guitar as well.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Mar 21, 2018)

Rawkmann said:


> If anyone wanted to see and hear it in action from my latest gig:
> 
> 
> 
> This one's definitely a keeper!




Damn dude, that is awesome playing.


----------



## Zado (Mar 21, 2018)

Rawkmann said:


> Thanks! Yes, I am hoping they don't let too many bad ones slip out because I'm really enjoying mine and hope others can end up getting a nice guitar as well.


The one I played was really nice, too thin neck maybe, but definitely a quality instrument


----------

